# Wutanfall vorprogrammiert: Die wohl frustrierendsten Spiele bis heute



## MaxFalkenstern (24. September 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Wutanfall vorprogrammiert: Die wohl frustrierendsten Spiele bis heute* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Wutanfall vorprogrammiert: Die wohl frustrierendsten Spiele bis heute


----------



## Broilerfood (24. September 2011)

Man kann auch die Bit.Trip Reihe bzw. Bit.Trip Runner hinzufügen, so oft bin ich in keinem Spiel zuvor gestorben^^.


----------



## Benerohnie (24. September 2011)

Mirrors Edge fand ich auch nicht grade einfach. Andauernd Trial-and-Error und dann wenn man später noch auf gegnerische Runner trifft, das war schon heftig.


----------



## Enisra (24. September 2011)

generell sind Sprungpassagen oft ein Grund in die Tastertur zu beißen wenn das Spiel mal wieder nicht mitbekommen will dass man doch die Leertaste gedrückt hat


----------



## Hasselrot (24. September 2011)

Also Demon's Souls ist schon lustig. Man rennt durchs ganze Level, scheitert dann am Boss und darf dann wieder von vorne anfangen. Wenn man dann nach und nach immer frustrierter wird, und dann schon am ersten "normalen" Gegner kaputt geht, muss sich der Controller (und die Wand gegenüber) schon so langsam Gedanken über seine Gesundheit machen xD

Wer ne hohe Frustgrenze hat (oder Herausforderungen sucht), sollte das Spiel aber auf jeden Fall mal antesten


----------



## Emke (24. September 2011)

Mayday: Tag der Entscheidung (altes und eher unbekanntes Strategy game) - die KI ist derbst extrem drauf und ich hab damals kaum die ersten 2 Missionen geschafft... da wollte die Maus schon öfters fliegen lernen


----------



## Magicnorris (24. September 2011)

Für mich fehlt da Trackmania.^^


----------



## Rising-Evil (24. September 2011)

Prince of Persia: the 2 Thrones


----------



## Dum1Dum (24. September 2011)

Ich fand Stalker: Clear Sky nicht besonders schwer (auf Veteran), frustierend war das eher wegen der verpassten Möglichkeiten und des "unfertigen" Endes.
Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter fand ich stellenweise bockschwer, weil man auf die seltenen Checkpoints angewiesen ist und ich irgendwann einfach auswendig wusste wo die Gegner waren.


----------



## Cibox (24. September 2011)

Indiana Jones und die Legende der Kaisergruft: Kurz vor Ende wird man von einem "Bohrpanzer"gejagt und muss (imho) auf milisekundengenau die Sprung & Peitschentaste erwischen... meine Tastatur hätt's um ein Haar nicht überlebt! Dass dabei nicht nur mir so ergangen ist, hab ich dann in der "Tipps&Tricks" Kolumne nachlösen können: "... mir kann keiner erzählen, dass wer die Sequenz ohne Cheat geschafft hat" Doch!  

Syndicate Wars: Das Spiel hat mich damals Monate gekostet und ich hab auf biegen und brechen nicht die Oribitallift-Mission geschafft!  Zur Erinnerung: bei der Mission startet man mit den 4 Agenten jeweils in einer anderen Ecke Map und muss mit ein paar Dummys sich in die Mitte kämpfen wo der Liftzugang wäre... und das ganze in Echtzeit ohne Pausefunktion! HÄTTE MAN DAS WIRKLICH SCHAFFEN KÖNNEN?!?!?!?


----------



## xNomAnorx (24. September 2011)

mein favorit ist ganz klar demon soul´s. hab auch einmal mein controller kaputt gemacht xD bin sowieso allgemein jemand der sich beim zocken relativ leicht aufregt wenn es nicht nach meinem geschmack läuft


----------



## Crysisheld (24. September 2011)

14 Spiele in der Bildergalerie nur 4 sind PC Spiele - magere Beute. Weitere PC Anwärter wären 

 - The 7th Guest
 - Alone in the Dark 2 
 - Alone in the Dark (200
 - Aliens Vs. Predator

Lieber ein bisschen mehr PC anstatt Konsolen... PCGames


----------



## fatDOX8 (24. September 2011)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> Prince of Persia: the 2 Thrones


 Tick Tack Prinz, Tick Tack
50+ mal diesen satz nach nem checkpoint gehört


----------



## Oximoron12345 (24. September 2011)

Gothic 3 mit Fanpatch 1.74 Alt.Balance und KI an, selbst auf einfach ist es fast unmöglich Städte voller Orks zu plätten


----------



## JayJamal (24. September 2011)

Ich weiß nicht ob es damals an meinem noch recht zarten Alter lag.
Aber ich fand die Commandos Reihe knüppelschwer.
Wir haben es damals zu 3. gespielt und waren immer überglücklich wenn einer von uns ein Level geschafft hat.


----------



## Mantelhuhn (24. September 2011)

mega man... alleine dieser pinke elefant mit dem ball war jedesmal mein aus


----------



## Emke (24. September 2011)

@Oximoron12345

Als Magier auf Mittel ein Spaziergang


----------



## b2hawktv (25. September 2011)

F-zero ist ein megageiles aber auch sehr hartes Game. Wünsche mir einen Nachfolger


----------



## HNRGargamel (25. September 2011)

1. weniger Konsolenspiele, wie Crysisheld schon schrieb (ich vermute, dass die Artikel nicht von PCGames selber "recheriert" wurde..)

2. Battletoads war echt evil...


----------



## CyReS101 (26. September 2011)

Hä S.T.A.L.K.E.R.  CS soll zu schwer sein, na wenn ihr meint. ^^


----------



## knarfe1000 (26. September 2011)

Enisra schrieb:


> generell sind Sprungpassagen oft ein Grund in die Tastertur zu beißen wenn das Spiel mal wieder nicht mitbekommen will dass man doch die Leertaste gedrückt hat


 
Word. Jump&Run Einlagen hasse ich.


----------



## nali (26. September 2011)

Enisra schrieb:
			
		

> generell sind Sprungpassagen oft ein Grund in die Tastertur zu beißen  wenn das Spiel mal wieder nicht mitbekommen will dass man doch die  Leertaste gedrückt hat


Kann ich nur unterschreiben, vor allem wenn man dann aus Reflex noch ein paar mal die Sprungtaste drückt obwohl es bereits zu spät ist 



Cibox schrieb:


> Indiana Jones und die Legende der Kaisergruft: Kurz vor Ende wird man von einem "Bohrpanzer"gejagt und muss (imho) auf milisekundengenau die Sprung & Peitschentaste erwischen... meine Tastatur hätt's um ein Haar nicht überlebt!


OH GOTT... Ich erinnere mich... Habe die Tasten vor Freude mit meinen Fäusten bedient, nach dem gefühlten 100. Mal klappte es dann. 

Ich fand http://www.xfire.com/games/coc/Call_of_Cthulhu_Dark_Corners_of_the_Earth/Call of Cthulhu DCoTE ziemlich fordernd und anfangs auch teilweise recht frustrierend (u.a. weil ich mich dazu entschied zu schleichen, es meiner Meinung nach aber nicht so optimal umgesetzt wurde). Später wurde es ja leichter und es mutierte ein wenig zu Call of Duty, nachdem man Waffen und genügend Munition fand.


----------



## Huntie (26. September 2011)

Für Frust sorgen viele Spiele aus vielen Gründen bei mir.

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - haufen Bugs und Fehler. Damals wie heute.
BFBC 2 - die Mitspieler
GTA IV - bis heute unsagbar *peeep* Installation
und dann noch viele weitere Spiele auf Grund von Bugs, Designfehlern, schlechte Programmierung usw.

Und ich dann jedesmal meinen Rechner anschreie aus Frust, weil ein paar Entwickler es mal wieder nicht hinbekommen haben.
Hach ja. Und Tastaturen habe ich bisher sechs zu Schrott verarbeitet. Meine Mäuse hats noch nie erwischt lustigerweise.


----------



## Black-Parade-Bunny (27. September 2011)

Lol, da fällt mir doch sofort Trials ein ^^
Da sind die normalen Strecken ja teils schon zum heulen und man ist immer heilfroh,den nächsten Speicherpöller zu erreichen


----------



## PsyMagician (28. September 2011)

Also Games die mich frustriert haben und in mir die Wut zum Ausbruch brachten....

das erste Game war damals wohl "*Commando 2*" auf dem C64. Das game hat es damals geschaft das der Gesammte Brotkasten an der Wand gelandet ist.  (Die kiste hat dannach aber immernoch einwandfrei funktioniert!). *R-Type* war auch son Kandidat, auch wenn der Kaster hier aufm Tisch stehen blieb. 

Pc Games fallen mir folgende ein:

*GTA San Andreas / Vice City* (Fürchterliches Gameplay und Handling... die Story und Atmosphere hat einen aber trotzdem weiterhin motivert. Insgesammt aber muss ich sagen das Game war ein Krampf)

*Stalker* (Hab ich grundsätzlich nur mit Trainer gezockt  Mal abgesehen vom Schwierigkeitsgrad aber eines der besten Games was ich kenne)

*Battlefield 2* (Da gibt es angefangen von kleinen Bugs, die es schon seit BF1942 gibt, bis hin zu anderen nervigen Eigenarten, so einiges was mich immer zu verbalen Ausbrüchen verleitet. Ok ein Grossteil der "Aufreger" wird auch durch so manchem bratzigen Teamkollegen verursacht. ^^ Da es aber trotzdem ein Top Game ist, zockt man es doch immer wieder.)

*Doom3* (War mir ab dem 1. "Zwischengegner" auch zu blöde ohne Cheats. Nachher sind die ganzen Imps, Spinnen, usw. einfach nur noch nervig und man schiesst sich so möglichst schnell durchs Game um das Ende der Story zu erleben. Naja ok ... das ist eben Doom. Nach dem selben Prinzip waren die Vorgänger ja auch.)

*CoD Black Ops* (Da gabs hier und da ein paar nervige und unfaire Stellen fand ich. Die Story war wirr, schlecht zu verstehen und auch überhaupt das ganze Game war irgendwie schon etwas frustrierend und vor allem hat es mich kaum motiviert weiter zu zocken. Dazu musste ich mich erst überwinden, was bei mir recht selten der Fall ist. Für mich das mit Abstand schlechteste CoD bis jetzt.)

Andere fallen mir grad spontan nicht ein. Die habe ich anscheind, meinem Blutdruck zu liebe, erfolgreich Verdrängt.


----------



## Enisra (28. September 2011)

PsyMagician schrieb:


> *GTA San Andreas / Vice City* (Fürchterliches Gameplay und Handling... die Story und Atmosphere hat einen aber trotzdem weiterhin motivert. Insgesammt aber muss ich sagen das Game war ein Krampf)


 
jetzt wo GTA SA sagst fällt mir auch noch ein Spezifischer Killer ein:
Flugschule!


----------



## S-M-Xle (28. September 2011)

Also FZero GX finde ich, gehört nich in die Liste.. da gibts weitaus schwierigere Racing Games


----------



## dontkillme33 (14. Oktober 2011)

Also ich empfinde die FIFA-Reihe als die frustrierendsten Spiele die ich je gespielt habe. Klar, die NES-Klassiker sind teils extrem hart, aber FÌFA ist nicht frustrierend, weil es schwierig ist, sondern weil es teilweise einfach nur unfair ist. Nichts ist schlimmer als nach 3 Lattenschüssen und 20 erfolglosen Schüssen aufs Tor in der Nachspielzeit das 0:1 zu kassieren. Das Gamepad funktioniert zwar noch, aber zwei Tasten sind dank FIFA bereits ausgestiegen.


----------



## dandolor (3. September 2012)

World of Warcraft - Karazan solo der Schachevent. Ich weis es geht solo habs aber nach 20 Versuchen aufgegeben.


----------



## DingsBums007 (3. September 2012)

"Command & Conquer Red Alert 3: Commander’s Challenge" (Xbox Live-Arcade Game) find ich knüppelhart, da der Gegner schon am Anfang der Runde einen nur so zubombt, daß man gar nicht richtig bauen kann. Und jaaaaa die Steuerung funktioniert auch auf Konsolen, wenn man sich damit beschäftigt


----------



## SteGERSTENBERG (3. September 2012)

Das "Tutorial" von Driver 1 im Parkhaus. Man freut sich endlich auf das geniale Spiel und braucht erstmal einige Stunden um überhaupt die erste Mission zu Gesicht zu bekommen...


----------



## stawacz (3. September 2012)

Batllefield 3!!! inkompentente mit&niederträchtige gegenspieler


----------



## U-Banhfahrer (3. September 2012)

Momentanes Top-Frust-Spiel:

World of Tanks

Nicht nur, dass das Spiel entscheided ob man einen Gegner trifft ( Streuung ), nein wenn man mal treffen sollte, dann prallt es sehr häufig ab ( spielt keine Rolle ob der Gegner so gut wie keine Panzerung hat und man Ihn locker wegputzen müsste  ) oder man trifft und kann keinen Schaden ausrichten ( Zero-Hit-Damage). 
Für mich ist es klar die Nummer Eins unter den frustreichsten Spielen überhaupt


----------



## blackmoor91 (3. September 2012)

Devil May Cry 4 der "Bloody Palace". 101 Wellen und wenn man gestorben ist durfte man von vorne anfangen. Ich bin so oft bei Welle 90-101 gestorben, da habe ich echt überlegt auf die paar Euro zu sch***** und den gegen die Wand zu werfen.^^

Und Dead Space 2 auf Hardcore war die Hölle. 3 Speicherpunkte auf den höchsten Grad gab mit dem höchsten Frust- und Wutfaktor.


----------



## NineEleven (3. September 2012)

> Das "Tutorial" von Driver 1 im Parkhaus. Man freut sich endlich  auf das geniale Spiel und braucht erstmal einige Stunden um überhaupt  die erste Mission zu Gesicht zu bekommen..



Da sagste was!! Da hängen noch echt üble Erinnerungen dran. Gerade gekauft für 50 D-Mark und gleich Frust!...


----------



## NineEleven (3. September 2012)

Vor 4 Jahren hab ich mal für 1,50 in nem Billligdiscounter auf nem Grabbeltisch "Space Tripper" entdeckt. Also für PC. Mal mitgenommen. Großer Fehler. Da kommt man nicht über die zweite Mission (von 20) hinaus. Einfach unmöglich!
Habe auch mal ein oder zwei Reviews gesehen, die genau das bestätigten!


----------



## WasEnLos (3. September 2012)

@ U-Banhfahrer

Ich weiß was du meinst. Wenn ich längere zeit mal nicht spiele, habe ich das Gefühl vom Spiel dafür bestraft zu werden. Zocke es eigentlich nur mit nem Kumpel im Team, er zockt es etwas regelmässiger, nutzt auch die Goldkauf Option, ich nicht. Er killt min. 1 Tank pro runde, ich die ersten 20 Runden keinen, dann pendelt es sich ein und nach ein paar Stunden zocken sind 3-4 Tanks pro Runde für mich kein Problem, auch wenn ich nicht besser, oder anders spiele. Als ob das so Programmiert wurde, spiele viel dann triffste auch viel, oder kauf dir nen Pro account...


----------



## U-Banhfahrer (3. September 2012)

Hi WasEnLos,

noch ein gebeutelter 

Es ist einfach nicht nachvollziehbar und mehr als seltsam, ich zb. habe u.A. 2 Tier 7 TDs ( Jagdpanzer ), den Jagdpanther mit dicker Wumme (10,5 cm ) und den AT-25 mit der dicken Wumme ( 10.5 cm), beide haben eine ähnliche Durchschlagskraft ( um die 200mm) und ich scheitere desöfteren an z.B. T-50 ( Scouts) welche nur um die 30mm Panzerung haben oder an Arty ( M7 ) die eine Panzerung hat, welche man mit nassen Toilettenpapier vergleichen kann .
Ich nutze auch einen M4 ( Sherman ) und kann zb.IS, Tiger, KV-3 etc auch ( nicht immer ) von vorne beschädigen, dabei ist nur die 76mm mit 120mm Durchschlag verbaut.
Mir kommt es so vor, als ob das Spiel ( die Programmierung) einfach willkürlich bestimmt, ob und wie Du triffst - da kann man so genau zielen wie man will - hilft nix >.<


----------



## ImNEW (3. September 2012)

Wargame European Escalation-.- Echt jetzt. In der jeweiligen letzten Kampagnienmission der 4 Kampagnen braucht man gute Einheiten, aber wenn man sich blöd anstellt hat man Pech und die Mission ist vom Schwierigkeitsgrad her Sehr schwer oder Unschaffbar (z.B. Mlada Boleslav oder MVW). Deswegen musste ich schon 2 Kampagnen wiederholen. Und (fast) ohne Verluste dauert das sehr lange.


----------



## ZT-ORION (3. September 2012)

Rayman's World


----------



## sahvg (3. September 2012)

super meat boy + eingabegerät: tastatur = wutanfall ^^


----------



## 19michael95 (3. September 2012)

Teeworlds + DDRace Mod
Als "erfahrener" Spieler macht das Spiel nen heidenspaß. Nur wenn dann mal totale Vollnoobs dem Match joinen und einfach keine Ahnung haben kann man schonmal nen Wutanfall bekommen 
WoW + Noob Tank
Dazu muss ich nix sagen^^


----------



## Vordack (3. September 2012)

Keiner findet Diablo3 auf inferno schwer?


----------



## hifumi (3. September 2012)

Ich glaube ich hab die frustrierendsten Erlebnisse schon verdrängt.
Unglaublich geärgert hab ich mich, auch wenns ebenfalls ein Konsolenspiel ist, über MGS3. Man guckt von oben aufs Geschehen und Gegner können Snake von weit ausserhalb des eigenen Sichtradius sehn... wenn man in die Egoperspektive schaltet kann man zwar weiter schauen, aber nicht mehr laufen. Wenn man irgendeinen Gegner ausschaltet kann man sicher sein, dass das ein anderer bemerkt, und wenns Alarm gibt darf man 3 Minuten blöd rumsitzen und warten bis er vorbei ist oder sich gleich killen lassen, was auch ewig lang dauert.
Anscheind ging das aber nur mir so bei dem Spiel... bin da wohl irgendwie ganz falsch ran gegangen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. September 2012)

hifumi schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich hab die frustrierendsten Erlebnisse schon verdrängt.
> Unglaublich geärgert hab ich mich, auch wenns ebenfalls ein Konsolenspiel ist, über MGS3. Man guckt von oben aufs Geschehen und Gegner können Snake von weit ausserhalb des eigenen Sichtradius sehn... wenn man in die Egoperspektive schaltet kann man zwar weiter schauen, aber nicht mehr laufen. Wenn man irgendeinen Gegner ausschaltet kann man sicher sein, dass das ein anderer bemerkt, und wenns Alarm gibt darf man 3 Minuten blöd rumsitzen und warten bis er vorbei ist oder sich gleich killen lassen, was auch ewig lang dauert.
> Anscheind ging das aber nur mir so bei dem Spiel... bin da wohl irgendwie ganz falsch ran gegangen


 Hast du die Erstversion "Snake Eater" oder "Subsistance" gespielt ?
"Snake Eater" litt ja bekanntlich unter einer schlechten Kamera-Perspektive, was das Spiel unnötig schwerer machte. In "Subsistance" wurde dieses Mank ausgebügelt, die Kamera war endlich frei einstellbar. Ich habe damals "Subsistance" durchgezockt, ohne nennenswerte Probleme. Nur mancher End-Boss war ziemlich knackig.


----------



## Marko3006 (3. September 2012)

Dark Souls einmal im Kampf ausversehen die falsche Taste gedrückt und " Du bist gestorben" Argh!! gibt so viele Stellen wo man am liebsten den Controller durch den Monitor pfeffern möchte! Aber es macht süchtig!^^


----------



## Gabbo (3. September 2012)

Ich kenne "I wanna be the guy" zwar nicht, aber könnt mir vorstellen, dass das so ähnlich wie dieses modifizierte Mario ist 
Really hard Mario Part 1 - YouTube


----------



## Gast1668381003 (3. September 2012)

Na dann spielt mal "*Thunder Force IV*" (Sega Mega Drive) 

DAS ist ein wahres Japaner-Spiel - ohne Cheats selbst auf "easy" kaum zu schaffen, da man nach jedem Lebensverlust nur völlig unzureichend bewaffnet ist und die starken Waffen erst noch aufsammeln muss - bis dahin ist man i.d.R. längst wieder platt...und schon ist spätestens im 3. Level schluss.


----------



## Wullverin (3. September 2012)

Kommt aufs gear an renn mit meinem Mage ab und zu rein und clear es. nicht aufgeben übung macht bekanntlich den meister


Mirrors Edge is doch eh easy sollange es nich lade ruckler gibt wie ich es auf meinem alten pc hatte.


----------



## hifumi (3. September 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hast du die Erstversion "Snake Eater" oder "Subsistance" gespielt ?
> "Snake Eater" litt ja bekanntlich unter einer schlechten Kamera-Perspektive, was das Spiel unnötig schwerer machte. In "Subsistance" wurde dieses Mank ausgebügelt, die Kamera war endlich frei einstellbar. Ich habe damals "Subsistance" durchgezockt, ohne nennenswerte Probleme. Nur mancher End-Boss war ziemlich knackig.


 
Oh, das erklärt natürlich einiges. Ich hab nur Snake Eater gespielt und wusste auch garnicht, dass das in Subsistence so anders ist.
Zumal es ja auch in dem Spiel keinen Radar mehr gibt. In MGS1 und 2 orientiert man sich oft am Radar, da fallen die Schwächen der Kamera weniger auf.


----------



## UthaSnake (3. September 2012)

Mein erster richtiger Frustmoment bei dem ich das erste und einzige Mal meinen PC angeschrien hab, fand beim Rennen von Mafia 1 statt.  Ich hab dieses vermaledeite Autorennen nicht geschafft. 
Hab nach unzähligen Versuchen auf meine Tastarur gehaun (Auch hier: das erste und einzige Mal!) mich abreagiert und es am nächsten Tag beim zweiten Versuch gleich gepackt 

Aber es gibt noch mehr Fustigkeiten:
Uncharted (auf extrem schwer!   ...na gut, mit PC Steuerung würd ich es nochmal probieren ^^)
Far Cry 1 (das Level wo man am Anfang NUR die Machete hat...)
Die demo von Sniper Ghost Warrior (wurde immer entdeckt!)

Bei mir ist das so: 
Wenn ein Spiel auf Mittel schon unfassbar schwer/regelrecht frustrierend ist, verkauf ich es wieder. Spiele sollen mir Spaß bringen und mich nicht in den Wahnsinn treiben!


----------



## L0wki (3. September 2012)

Ich finde hier fehlen noch sehr viele Spiele Russischer Entwickler. Stellvertretend möchte ich hier Dawn of Magic nennen. Bei den Russen heißt einfacher Schwierigkeitsgrad Bockschwer und wäre in spielen westlicher Entwickler der Höchste Schwierigkeitsgrad.  Ich weiß ja das Russen härter im nehmen sind als andere finde aber das dadurch die spielbarkeit doch sehr leidet. Disciples ist auch so ein Beispiel. Oder die Spiele auf denen das Universum von Allods Online basiert sind perfekte Beispiele das Russische Entwickler es derbe übertreiben was den Schwierigkeitsgrad angeht.


----------



## lars9401 (3. September 2012)

Wo bitte war Commandos 2 schwer ? 60% konntest du mit Zigaretten ablenken, 30% mit dem Spion und die restlichen 10% haben dich nicht gestört/gesehen.


----------



## Crash0ver (3. September 2012)

Prince of Persia fehlt hier 
Aus heutiger sicht sehr frustrierend wenn man nur 1 Stunde Zeit hat und nach jedem Fehler worauf der Tod folgte von vorne beginnen konnte.
Lustigerweise fand ich das damals gar nicht schlimm 
sondern legte erneut los


----------



## L0wki (3. September 2012)

Hab ganz vergessen die Wizadryserie ins Rennen zu werfen. Stellvertretend sei hier Wizadry 4 erwähnt was bis heute als schwerstes Spiel aller Zeiten gilt.


----------



## rewetuete (3. September 2012)

Ihr habt Skate vergessen! Nach dem 120en Versuch über diese scheiss Treppe zu gappen flog der Controller gegen die Wand


----------



## DingsBums007 (3. September 2012)

da fällt mir noch Galaga Legions und Discworld 1 ein. Mit logischem denken ist man bei Dicworld nicht weit gekommen...


----------



## ChefkochTheOne (3. September 2012)

Hmm ziemlich nervig ist auch Star Wars: Rebel Assault, uralt aber mir bis heute in errinerung geblieben.. nicht nur im positiven


----------



## DFatAndDFurious (3. September 2012)

ich fand super meat boy eher anspornend als frustrierend. (ich hab bis auf wenige "chaps ohne sterben" alle achievements)


----------



## knarfe1000 (4. September 2012)

ChefkochTheOne schrieb:


> Hmm ziemlich nervig ist auch Star Wars: Rebel Assault, uralt aber mir bis heute in errinerung geblieben.. nicht nur im positiven



Der Canyon-Flug?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. September 2012)

Der Endkampf in "Jedi Knight: Outcast"... Boah, was habe ich Stunden gebraucht bis ich gegen den dunklen Jedi die geeignete Kampfstrategie fand. Bockschweres Finale...


----------



## bitchinheat (4. September 2012)

Actraiser II auf dem S-NES..........das war trotz Cheat sooo unglaublich bockschwer...

Ich hatte nur Ausraster bei dem Game...und dann der "Abspann" mit Text und kurz Düdeldu....was ne Sauerei......

btw...der erste Teil war richtig geil....

Noch so ein paar Games die mich fast in den Wahnsinn getrieben haben:

Paradroid (C-64 > 999 anyone?)
Oil Imperium, die manuellen Öhlbohrungen (C-64)
Hostages (Amiga)
Dark Souls (PS 3 > Mann, Mann, selbst das Tutorial war ne Qual - aber irgendwie fesselt es)
Panzer General (3DO > der Run auf Moskau, wenn das Wetter schlecht wird, die Panzer steckenbleiben und die Luftwaffe ausfällt...gnaaaaaar)
Colony Wars (PS-One > Eskort-Mession am Ende, dutzende male probiert - immer wieder versagt)
Combat School (C-64)
Uridium
Diablo 3 ohne patches > unverletztliche Diener XD
(...) ach es gibt so viele XD


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. September 2012)

UthaSnake schrieb:


> Mein erster richtiger Frustmoment bei dem ich das erste und einzige Mal meinen PC angeschrien hab, fand beim Rennen von Mafia 1 statt.  Ich hab dieses vermaledeite Autorennen nicht geschafft.
> Hab nach unzähligen Versuchen auf meine Tastarur gehaun (Auch hier: das erste und einzige Mal!) mich abreagiert und es am nächsten Tag beim zweiten Versuch gleich gepackt


 
Das stimmt. Das Rennen in Mafia 1 war (am Anfang) hackeschwer und sie haben es später per Patch leichter gemacht.
Was ich frustrierend finde: Wenn ein Spiel eine total schwammige Steuerung hat und man dann trotzdem noch Hüpfpassagen eingebaut hat, bei denen man ständig in den Abgrund fällt, nur weil die Steuerung so bescheuert ist 

Allerdings hab ich in meiner "Spielerkarriere" noch nie irgendein Gamepad oder eine Tastatur kaputt gemacht vor Wut. Höchstens bei Decathlon ging mal der ein oder andere Joystick kaputt, das lag aber am Gameplay. 
Ich bin ja auch von Natur aus ein ruhiger Geselle. Wenn's gar nicht läuft, dann lass ich es einfach und probier es am nächsten Tag. Da klappt das dann auch immer


----------

